# What MPG are you getting and what model do you have ?



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll start this off I'm averaging around 35Mpg this tank but overall 48mpg.

Got a 65 plate diesel manual.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

around 28/30 mpg
TTS stock and 100 RON
90% suburban or highway, 10% city


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> around 28/30 mpg
> TTS stock
> 90% suburban or highway, 10% city


That's not bad. What's most you got on a journey and the worst ?


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

'18 TTRS
in city driving, i get about 17-18mpg. Dynamic mode all the time :mrgreen: 
highway, i get around 25mpg which is pretty impressive to me lol


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> '18 TTRS
> in city driving, i get about 17-18mpg. Dynamic mode all the time :mrgreen:
> highway, i get around 25mpg which is pretty impressive to me lol


That's pretty good for essentially supercar performance lol


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

'16 TTS
Town driving around 25mpg.
Motorway cruising 36-42mpg
A-Road brisk driving 28-30mpg


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

lowest consumption around 32/33 in highway, cruising at speed limit, worst 12/13  at track day


Basscube said:


> That's not bad. What's most you got on a journey and the worst ?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> lowest consumption around 32/33 in highway, cruising at speed limit, worst 12/13  at track day
> 
> 
> Basscube said:
> ...


Nice


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

KevC said:


> '16 TTS
> Town driving around 25mpg.
> Motorway cruising 36-42mpg
> A-Road brisk driving 28-30mpg


Pretty good


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Tuned tts
Very low 20s around town
Can get 30s on long motorway journeys driving carefully


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

placeborick said:


> Tuned tts
> Very low 20s around town
> Can get 30s on long motorway journeys driving carefully


Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

2019 TTS BE

20 ish very urban
36 ish on a run

29.5 long term average over the first 4500 miles

My last cars for comparison over long term;

BMW M4 CP - 23.5
BMW 440i - 27.99
BMW 435d - 36


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Rukka said:


> 2019 TTS BE
> 
> 20 ish very urban
> 36 ish on a run
> ...


Very intrigued.

Almost bought a bmw 4 series instead of my mk3 TT.

How did they drive etc ? The 435d is a animal in terms of torque. My mate had a 335d mapped to something silly lol.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Boggo 230bhp 2.0 Quattro

42mpg on my way to work
32mpg on my way home 8)


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

zooks said:


> Boggo 230bhp 2.0 Quattro
> 
> 42mpg on my way to work
> 32mpg on my way home 8)


Haha nice


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

2015 TTS
mid 30s in Efficiency on the motorway on my 27 mile commute
mid to high 20s everywhere else in Comfort

I rarely use dynamic but when I do....pffftt...forget the fuel economy!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I've literally never used efficiency.

Even the word puts me off lol.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I get better mpg NOT using Efficiency and that's been the case in both the TTS I have owned. I also don't like the way it coasts in that mode or the terrible steering feel either. Don't fool yourself, that mode is fecking useless and far from efficient! I've proven it to myself by playing with that setting on my daily commute down the M11 and mpg drops when I have it in that setting. I had an S3 and it was the same with that car. My car is set-up in Individual, steering and exhaust to dynamic, suspension in comfort and gearbox/Quattro in auto.

Average mpg is 33.8 in my current car - that's from just over 31,000. Short term, I usually get between 29 and 36 most of the time (depending on traffic, etc), but on a decent motorway run at steady pace in the outside lane, I've seen 40mpg and nearly always it's high 30's, even doing 80-85 it's not dropping much. My PB was on my 16 plate TTS, I got 42 mpg one day in it on 50 mile drive out to the coast. If I drive the car hard, mpg can drop to 15, but that's really caning it, which I seldom do. For the speed on offer, the TTS is actually pretty good on fuel IMO and helps keep down running costs if it is your daily driver, as mine is.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> around 28/30 mpg
> TTS stock
> 90% suburban or highway, 10% city


Pretty much identical to me. I get around 32mpg on the motorway


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

perhaps my slightly worse highway figures are due to the bit higher speed limit we have here (81 mph), so I regularly set the cruise to 86 (by gps) that is my real cruising speed (we have average speed control on most of the highways)
my usual driving mode is individual (engine in _dynamic_, transmission in _auto_), always with 100 RON fuel


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

2015 2.0 TFSI Quattro.
90% of my driving is in Efficiency mode and I'm averaging 33mpg on my last tank of VPower with a 70/30 split of town/motorway driving.

I agree with the above though about the stupid coasting thing it does... can't stand it. Might do a tank to tank comparison and leave it in Auto this time.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

What's this coasting thing ?

I assume only on autos ? Lol


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in _efficiency _mode, when the throttle is released, transmission is disengaged&#8230;.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mapped TTRS.

Average for last 3000 miles 26.2mpg. 90% of driving is 5 miles to work in school traffic. When on a longer run it's usually about 35mpg.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Another stupid idea like stop start to save fuel.

I immediately turn that off as soon as get into car.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh yeah my stop-start is permanently disabled. would probably be 0.5mpg worse off otherwise :? :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

powerplay said:



> Oh yeah my stop-start is permanently disabled. would probably be 0.5mpg worse off otherwise :? :lol:


Stop start is so annoying I swear to god lol.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Basscube said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah my stop-start is permanently disabled. would probably be 0.5mpg worse off otherwise :? :lol:
> ...


There are actually times during longer traffic-stopping situations where I would actually choose to use it - temp traffic lights, level crossings etc.

What I find the MOST annoying is that Audi have decided they know what's best for me and prevented me from having the ability to choose what I want.

Overall, the times it's annoying greatly outweighs the benefits so for me I'd rather not have it; therefore it's dead, Jim.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> I get better mpg NOT using Efficiency and that's been the case in both the TTS I have owned. I also don't like the way it coasts in that mode or the terrible steering feel either. Don't fool yourself, that mode is fecking useless and far from efficient! I've proven it to myself by playing with that setting on my daily commute down the M11 and mpg drops when I have it in that setting. I had an S3 and it was the same with that car. My car is set-up in Individual, steering and exhaust to dynamic, suspension in comfort and gearbox/Quattro in auto.
> 
> Average mpg is 33.8 in my current car - that's from just over 31,000. Short term, I usually get between 29 and 36 most of the time (depending on traffic, etc), but on a decent motorway run at steady pace in the outside lane, I've seen 40mpg and nearly always it's high 30's, even doing 80-85 it's not dropping much. My PB was on my 16 plate TTS, I got 42 mpg one day in it on 50 mile drive out to the coast. If I drive the car hard, mpg can drop to 15, but that's really caning it, which I seldom do. For the speed on offer, the TTS is actually pretty good on fuel IMO and helps keep down running costs if it is your daily driver, as mine is.


I can understand the hate for Efficiency but maybe you're using it wrong if you're getting worse MPG in that mode. On motorways, regardless of whether an efficiency mode is available or not, you should coast when going downhill to increase your speed and feather the throttle when going uphill to maintain speed. You'll see a much greater benefit than Comfort, for example, because none of the other modes will disengage gears meaning that they're still potentially using some fuel even if you take your foot off the gas.

The lack of response in Efficiency is frustrating but if you're in speed-restricted roadworks for example you shouldn't be accelerating and braking much so it helps there too. I have been able to get 41mpg on drives from Hertfordshire to Manchester and Liverpool with over 42mpg before I came off the motorway - all in Efficiency.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Ruudfood said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I get better mpg NOT using Efficiency and that's been the case in both the TTS I have owned. I also don't like the way it coasts in that mode or the terrible steering feel either. Don't fool yourself, that mode is fecking useless and far from efficient! I've proven it to myself by playing with that setting on my daily commute down the M11 and mpg drops when I have it in that setting. I had an S3 and it was the same with that car. My car is set-up in Individual, steering and exhaust to dynamic, suspension in comfort and gearbox/Quattro in auto.
> ...


That's pretty good economy was that on a TTS?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Revo Stage 1 TFSI 270bhp, 50MPG on 10 mile commute motorway run at speed between 60-70mph.

Average MPG 37MPG


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Revo Stage 1 TFSI 270bhp, 50MPG on 10 mile commute motorway run at speed between 60-70mph.
> 
> Average MPG 37MPG


Nice


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Basscube said:


> Rukka said:
> 
> 
> > 2019 TTS BE
> ...


435d is a wallowy pig with no character or soul at all to the drive. Yes, it's party trick is being very quick off the line with the X drive and huge torque but that soon gets boring.

440i was a better all rounder and the engine was sweet when being rung out. Only penalty was the lack of the big dollop of torque and less mpg but that was made up for by the handling. It still wasn't slow when on the move.

M4 CP was just an animal and not suitable as a daily driver IMHO


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

M4 or mk3 TTRS would be by ideal car.

Both fantastic looking cars and fast but again completely different.

Interesting you say that about the 435d.

Is the 4 series nice to drive in general ?

Do like the shape of them particularly the MSPORT :roll:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I would agree about Efficiency mode. You have to use it the right way.

I've done it a few times on the motorway and the mpg creeps up quite nicely in to the low 40s if you do it right, as Ruudfood say, with feathering on the up slopes and coasting down. Useful if you're not in any great hurry or you're trying to avoid a pitstop before you get to your destination. On a good hill you can coast for ages.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Basscube said:


> M4 or mk3 TTRS would be by ideal car.
> 
> Both fantastic looking cars and fast but again completely different.
> 
> ...


4 series in general is a nice place to be. Can feel a bit big compared to some other motors obviously.

I would seriously urge anyone to get an extended test drive in an M4 before committing. If you can get one for a week it may change your mind.....


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

KevC said:


> I would agree about Efficiency mode. You have to use it the right way.
> 
> I've done it a few times on the motorway and the mpg creeps up quite nicely in to the low 40s if you do it right, as Ruudfood say, with feathering on the up slopes and coasting down. Useful if you're not in any great hurry or you're trying to avoid a pitstop before you get to your destination. On a good hill you can coast for ages.


I used efficiency for the first time today. Personally I'm
Not a fan but then again I drive a manual diesel so sure the experience would be completely different in an auto petrol lol.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Basscube said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Pred said:
> ...


Yes, a 2015 TTS (with Tesco 99 RON).


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Basscube said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree about Efficiency mode. You have to use it the right way.
> ...


It's 'relatively' seemless on the auto box.
When you lift off the revs drop to pretty much zero and the car coasts as if you'd just knocked a manual in to neutral. Then when you touch the accelerator again there's a slight jolt as it re-engages the gear and you carry on as normal. You just have to watch the road for the dips and crests and use the throttle accordingly. If you touch the brakes it'll re-engage too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Basscube said:


> Another stupid idea like stop start to save fuel.
> 
> I immediately turn that off as soon as get into car.


Really dumb comment that :roll:

I have 15 minutes of town traffic each way on my daily commute, so the stop-start is a good thing and the only time I switch it off is when at a junction and a quick pull out is required. Definitely improves fuel consumption under the right conditions and I'm not coughing out fumes whilst stationary... I suspect it won't be long before it is mandated that you can't switch it off at all - not a bad idea in my book.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Another stupid idea like stop start to save fuel.
> ...


I just don't like the way the engine turns off at junctions etc had bad experience with them in the past. Just find them irritating.


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

I try to turn it on and off by how hard I press the breaks. It does do my head in though when it turns off the engine if im doing a reverse park job...

Anyway doing mainly town driving my average mpg is showing as 26.1 in a 2015 tts.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Basscube said:


> I just don't like the way the engine turns off at junctions etc had bad experience with them in the past. Just find them irritating.


You can control it with the brake pedal. If you brake gently it won't kick in. If you press harder it will stop the engine.

As mentioned by others, I use it when it's stop start traffic where I'm likely to stop for more than 30s. If I've just got to a light and it's gone red I'll turn off.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Back in the under 30s club! 

I'm in a TTRS, my long term average is 22mpg over 16k but that is heavily skewed as I've covered about 5k on 60% Bioethanol which knocks about 25% off. Before running it I was at 26mpg.

Ignoring the Ethanol; generally 25-27mpg typical with 32-35mpg on a sensible long run. Where I've been good (stuck to 50 thru the specs, 70 NSL and no stop/start traffic) I have had it to 40mpg.

There's definitely a sweet spot around 2-2.5k RPM. Under that doesn't really yield any higher and lugs the engine anyway; above that it starts guzzling fuel rapidly. Whilst stage2 makes no difference to MPG under "normal" conditions, it's so easy to let loose and drop 30mpg avg down to 20mpg very quickly with all that power on tap :twisted:


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

My 2.0 TFSI manual tells me it's done 37mpg over the 17,000 miles since I got it


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

RobinHelsby said:


> My 2.0 TFSI manual tells me it's done 37mpg over the 17,000 miles since I got it


That's pretty good mate


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

RobinHelsby said:


> My 2.0 TFSI manual tells me it's done 37mpg over the 17,000 miles since I got it


Ive been doing mainly town driving recently so Ive gone into eco mode, over the last couple of days Ive managed 35mpg average (short term memory) in a TTS! Thats on Tesco momentum.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ruudfood said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I get better mpg NOT using Efficiency and that's been the case in both the TTS I have owned. I also don't like the way it coasts in that mode or the terrible steering feel either. Don't fool yourself, that mode is fecking useless and far from efficient! I've proven it to myself by playing with that setting on my daily commute down the M11 and mpg drops when I have it in that setting. I had an S3 and it was the same with that car. My car is set-up in Individual, steering and exhaust to dynamic, suspension in comfort and gearbox/Quattro in auto.
> ...


With the greatest of respect, I do know how to drive a car to extract the best economy :roll: ... apples for apples, the Efficiency mode in BOTH the TTS I have owned comes second for mpg compared to the way I set my car up in Individual. Same deal in the S3 I briefly owned as well. I regularly get a little over 40mpg like that on long-ish m/way runs without driving it like a nun and get the benefit of engine braking... I have played with the E setting and it's simply not as good mpg wise, plus, absolutely horrible to drive, as the steering feels awful in that setting; the same in Comfort, that's dreadful too. I think the Drive Select button in my car is now redundant, as I keep it in Individual all the time now and if I want to change anything, I just drop it in S, which thankfully keeps the suspension in Comfort - the best overall setting even if you're driving it hard... IMO.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

City: Between 31mpg - 20mpg (that is US gallon) or for rest of the world between 7.5 - 12 litre per 100km.
Highway: Between 39mpg - 29mpg (at worst) or for the rest of the world between 6- 8 litre per 100km

Car:
2015 2.0TFSI Quattro S-tronic

Mode:
_"Efficiency"_

Style of driving:
City: lots of coasting, light on the brakes and on the accelerator from the traffic light.

Highway:
Lock it at 83mph (or 135kmh) via cruise control and try not to fall asleep. :lol:


----------



## dadgad (Jul 31, 2019)

I've had my late 2016 (66 reg) 230 PS TT since August this year. Since then I've done nearly 2000 miles, at an average speed of 35mph and at an average mileage of 35.7 mpg. I don't drive in town, (where I live in Edinburgh the road surface makes the TT rather uncomfortable - see some of my other comments previous threads) but overall I'm very pleased with the figures. I use comfort mode on Motorways and busy roads, and individual mode on open country roads that are not too busy (e.g. last Friday on the A68 that comes into Scotland at Carterbar in the Cheviots)


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I get 50MPG on commute to work. This is 12 miles down motorway and dual carriageway at around 60mph, no stopping. If I get unlucky with traffic lights I get 45MPG.

On way home different story


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

First long drive.

Got 57.8 mpg in dynamic mode

Ranging from 50mph-80mph

On motorways over 220 miles.

Fairly happy with that


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basscube said:


> First long drive.
> 
> Got 57.8 mpg in dynamic mode
> 
> ...


Yes, the power of Satan's fuel of choice (according to all the tree huggers in Europe)  . I wished that they stuck around with Automatic Diesel Quattro TT.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

captainhero17 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > First long drive.
> ...


Yeah just admit I miss Quattro but never mind.

Fairly happy with economy and by far wasn't driving like an old man.

Miss cruise control though


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basscube said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Miss cruise control though


The fact that you have to pay to get a cruise control (that is now standard on any jap or korean car) just reinforces my wish for entire German automotive industry to go up in flames or be crushed by the Japs.

They dont deserve our money.

Cruise control as an option on a +30k car? Go home Audi (VW) you drunk.

The diesel quattro automatic was the best. I am going to the Audi website to see what is the cheapest TDI Stronic QUattro TT.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

captainhero17 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


Let me know


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Actually don't even think they do the diesel any more ?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basscube said:


> Actually don't even think they do the diesel any more ?


They dont. Apparently its more deadlier than: reactor 4, airplanes and whatever Americans and Chinese are driving. So bunch of suits in the EU decided to start getting rid of them. :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

captainhero17 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Actually don't even think they do the diesel any more ?
> ...


Haha they need to look at the ports and look at all the cargo ships coming in with plumes of black smoke.

Far deadlier than an Audi tdi lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hit 49.5 this morning on a motorway / urban run. 
Usually get 45 - 47 on motorways and 33 - 36 in city traffic.
Overall average 37.5 mainly urban / city driving. Never use Economy and Stop/Start always off. Mines a 1.8.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Hit 49.5 this morning on a motorway / urban run.
> Usually get 45 - 47 on motorways and 33 - 36 in city traffic.
> Overall average 37.5 mainly urban / city driving. Never use Economy and Stop/Start always off. Mines a 1.8.


That's good to know. Don't know many people that own a 1.8 mostly seems to be 2.0 think they sold a lot more of them


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Basscube said:


> RobinHelsby said:
> 
> 
> > My 2.0 TFSI manual tells me it's done 37mpg over the 17,000 miles since I got it
> ...


Did I write "manual? - it's an STronic - derrr.


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

ive got a tts running it on 95 oct petrol should I be using higher octane?
getting around 29mpg mixed driving.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

with OEM engine map, you can slightly increase power/efficiency of your engine, if using 98 RON fuel


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

ok will give it a tankfull see if theres any difference.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

credy68 said:


> ok will give it a tankfull see if theres any difference.


Hi, Engine is designed to produce full power & efficiency using 98+ Ron VPower for example.
Get tank as low as possible before filling up or it may require another tank full.
Standard fuel is only 95 Ron. so Ign will be retarded.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

I got 37mpg round town in my TTS yesterday :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

37 in town?? were you pushing the car from behind, or what? :lol:


----------



## Spasmcasm (Nov 8, 2019)

Had my '16 1.8 TTS just over a month and am getting 41mpg on daily 23 mile commute in eco.
Interestingly, on the same commute in Dynamic, it drops to 35mpg.
Round town in eco I'm getting 31-33mpg. Interested in the fuel question. We I collected the car I asked the question about which petrol and was advised by Bristol Audi that 95RON was fine. Should I be putting the 98 in instead?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Spasmcasm said:


> Had my '16 1.8 TTS just over a month and am getting 41mpg on daily 23 mile commute in eco.
> Interestingly, on the same commute in Dynamic, it drops to 35mpg.
> Round town in eco I'm getting 31-33mpg. Interested in the fuel question. We I collected the car I asked the question about which petrol and was advised by Bristol Audi that 95RON was fine. Should I be putting the 98 in instead?


It will not do anything beneficial to your engine. Simply because your engine (mine too) was rated at 95RON. The engine with current factory mapping cant do anything special with 98RON.

Some "independent" testing was done for years now. They claim slight power increase (but not in all 98RON fuels from all petrol stations. I think like Shell V power was the one with extra HP) and better economy. But all fall within the margin or error of measuring and dont acknowledge many factors that can contribute to sudden minimal HP and economy increase. In some testings the HP actually decreased. Giving you results that can not be used to draw any conclusion.

The only certain thing that RON98 will do is molest your wallet more than 95. :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I totally disagree  
TTS engine (as many other hi performing gasoline models) is tuned to give its best in terms of efficiency with 98 ron, with 95 overall performance decreases significantly


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> I totally disagree
> TTS engine (as many other hi performing gasoline models) is tuned to give its best in terms of efficiency with 98 ron, with 95 overall performance decreases significantly


Ah so see what happened. He wrote "*1.8 TTS"* the accent being for me on the 1.8 (the low power entry level petrol engine). The TTS part I didnt even see. Maybe he meant 1.8 TT (S-line).

I replied to his question thinking that he is packing the 1.8. 

Otherwise TTS is definitively 98RON and 95 is ok but lower power.

We just have to see what the artist mean when he wrote his sonnet. :lol:


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

It appears that using 98 Ron in a TT RS gives an extra 26 bhp over 95 Ron. 
You have to scroll to the bottom of the page to see all the different bhp's but the First two are for a standard car.

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgr ... 5_evo.html


----------



## foxmeister3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Basscube said:


> I'll start this off I'm averaging around 35Mpg this tank but overall 48mpg.
> 
> Got a 65 plate diesel manual.


I also have a 2.0TDi diesel with a manual box but I'm getting 56mpg averaged over the last 6,300 miles. The car's now done around 33,000 miles and this figure is fairly typical for my mixed rural and urban trips. With this consumption and the £30 annual road tax I'm very pleased with it so far, but replacing the oil filter on this engine is a pain in the backside !


----------



## Vekien (Dec 15, 2019)

Stage 1 TTS Petrol, get 25-30 on avg of 15 min motorway, 10 min town (work commute), when it's actually dry for once in England I do thrash a little and avg 20 

Coming from a Diesel Golf where my avg was 55-60, this will take some getting used to


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi ya. New to the Forum, just picked up my new TT RS at the weekend, so thought I'd join the fray. Getting an average of 26mpg (only 120 miles so far), I'm sure it will improve :lol:


----------



## Spasmcasm (Nov 8, 2019)

captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > I totally disagree
> ...


Ha! I'm confused! The car was advertised as an 1.8TTS and is shown on the my audi site as TT Coupe Sport 1.8 TFSI 180 PS 
I thought it was/is an entry level.....


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Spasmcasm said:


> Ha! I'm confused! The car was advertised as an 1.8TTS and is shown on the my audi site as TT Coupe Sport 1.8 TFSI 180 PS
> I thought it was/is an entry level.....


If it's a 1.8 it definitely *isn't* a TTS.


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

best I've ever got was 74.3mpg mine is a TT mk3 2.0 diesel this was due to temp 50 for 15mile on the m20 normally get around 60 ish


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Spasmcasm said:


> Ha! I'm confused! The car was advertised as an 1.8TTS and is shown on the my audi site as TT Coupe Sport 1.8 TFSI 180 PS
> I thought it was/is an entry level.....


Dude, its almost impossible to mix up a TTS and 1.8. The easiest thing is to:
1. Step on the pedal and see what happens. Do you: go faster or go to jail?
2. Look at your cars registration card (or whatever its called in ENGLISH. The one with the info of your car and when it was registered. Most countries tell you the name, displacement and power (in KW). :lol:

The only additional S letter in the regular TT line (2.0 and 2.0 TDI and 1.8 ) can come from S-line trim. And is correctly written as "TT 2.0( 1.8 ) S-line".

-Regular 1.8 is 184hp and 2.0L can be 230hp petrol or 184hp diesel

TTS on the other hand is a 2.0 litre engine on roids with 306hp.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> 37 in town?? were you pushing the car from behind, or what? :lol:


Depends on their definition of 'around town' as when I'm using mine in stop-start traffic at lower speeds, it usually averages around the 27mpg mark. Decent economy I find is on long runs, with 41mpg the best I have seen - usually around 37/38mpg though.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

that's my fuel consumption in spirited driving mode..


----------



## Vekien (Dec 15, 2019)

jonp said:


> best I've ever got was 74.3mpg mine is a TT mk3 2.0 diesel this was due to temp 50 for 15mile on the m20 normally get around 60 ish


damnnn, only time i get that is i reset it whilst coasting down a hill, aka cheating lol

My car munches fuel like its gfuel...


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

TTS dropped from 32mpg to 25mpg after a stage 1 remap


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

AceVentura said:


> TTS dropped from 32mpg to 25mpg after a stage 1 remap


I can't even get my TTS above 30mpg on a stock map :lol:


----------



## Silent (Feb 16, 2020)

Audi TT MK3 2018 2.0L Diesel Coupe. I am getting an average of 53mpg in the winter and 55 mpg in the summer


----------

